# Oil leaks Honda HRX



## scotty088 (Jul 4, 2008)

I have a Honda HRX217HXA with oil leaks around the rocker cover. I can't seem to get it sealed. I have removed cover and thoroughly cleaned the residue, sprayed it down with brake clean re applied Hondabond. I have done this 2 times now and it just leaks worse. The cover is straight with no signs of deformities. any ideas?
Thanks as usual for all your help, Scotty


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Try putting a bead of the Honda Bond and let it cure for about 30 minutes before putting it back on, that might help. I generally have not had any issues with them even if I put it on wet. Look real good at the casting for any cracks, and check the O-Ring on the camshaft retaining pin to make sure its sealing tight, and that's not the source of your leak.


----------



## scotty088 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for the prompt reply 30yr. Stopped by Honda picked up a new Valve cover and a fresh tube of Honda bond. While I had it apart I checked for cracks and thoroughly cleaned. Looks like the cover was tweaked a bit,hopefully that was the problem. I'll wait till tomorrow to start it. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## scotty088 (Jul 4, 2008)

The new cover $5.20 Tube of Hondabond Hi temp $13.57, No oil leaks----- Priceless.
Thanks for all your expertise,
Scotty


----------

